# Welcome Cris back as mod!



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Woohoo! He now joins the best group of Mods on the board!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thanks


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I thought you still a mod before? lol Whats with the Lakers mods here? Come and go and then come back hehe
Oh and I forgot, congrats Cris


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I left a few months ago so I could get my head straight with some things...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

There goes the neighbor hood.

Welcome back buddy,


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah, welcome back...

C - Bartholomew Hunt
PF - Unique
SF - Eternal
SG - Cris
PG - Basel57


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hell yeah, welcome back...
> 
> C - Bartholomew Hunt
> PF - Unique
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll set the team up with my great posts; just make sure you finish.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

now only if we could trade kwa... i mean mike


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hell yeah, welcome back...
> 
> C - Bartholomew Hunt
> PF - Unique
> ...


How long until Eternal whines about wanting a trade due to his weak supporting cast?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> How long until Eternal whines about wanting a trade due to his weak supporting cast?


Nah, his team is stacked. I think he is tired of being a sidekick. Hopefully he doesn't get me traded to the Nets forum some messed up place like that. I have an expiring Supporting Membership, so I do have plenty of value. Still plenty moderating left in the tank too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the day we go to plan z


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> How long until Eternal whines about wanting a trade due to his weak supporting cast?


The PG spot has always been a problem. I'll be shopping him around :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> The PG spot has always been a problem. I'll be shopping him around :biggrin:


Without me, you won't be able to do much of anything. :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

our payroll would be cut in half... greedy *******


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm thinking about a comeback 

But not sure if anyone is interested in me to bring me back!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm thinking about a comeback
> 
> But not sure if anyone is interested in me to bring me back!


As long as you admit Brian Cook sucks, I'd love to have you back. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm thinking about a comeback
> 
> But not sure if anyone is interested in me to bring me back!


You'd be the sixth man of the year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> now only if we could trade kwa... i mean mike


Thank god for that no trade clause in my contract.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm thinking about a comeback
> 
> But not sure if anyone is interested in me to bring me back!


Where the hell have you been? Cardinals suck.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Where the hell have you been? *Cardinals suck*.


You really know how to make old forum member's welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The One said:


> You really know how to make old forum member's welcome :biggrin:


He only speaks the truth.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Eternal said:


> He only speaks the truth.


How true

But I'm pretty sure that Brain34Cook can't handle the truth so....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i'm sure he realized by now that the cards suck.

*leaves before anyone points out how awful the astros are* :whistling:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

WB Cris, please ban my account.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hey five scrubs can make a good team right?

haha jp


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

as much as I would... they didnt win the series last year so, the cards suck more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

dannyM said:


> hey five scrubs can make a good team right?
> 
> haha jp


So can 4 scrubs and 1 superstar (me). 

:cheers:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So can 4 scrubs and 1 superstar (me).
> 
> :cheers:


But it won't win a championship......(Think Cleveland Cavs):biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> hey five scrubs can make a good team right?
> 
> haha jp


Thats sad when you're role players are actually better than the starting 5.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hell yeah, welcome back...
> 
> C - Bartholomew Hunt
> PF - Unique
> ...



*C - Bartholomew Hunt<KDos*
*PF - Unique<PaoloCatarino*
*SF - Eternal>DaRizzle*
*SG - Cris<DannyM*
*PG - Basel57=Cuban Laker*




Thats what's up...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> *C - Bartholomew Hunt<KDos*
> *PF - Unique<PaoloCatarino*
> *SF - Eternal>DaRizzle*
> *SG - Cris<DannyM*
> ...


comparing me to cris? what's with the insult?

o BH is undersized for center position, we gotta send him down to the boy's and girl's club.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive been hitting the gym to gain some weight this summer. I think i should able to to man the 1-3 spots legitimately, and with my length i can cause match up nightmares for the other team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Ive been hitting the gym to gain some weight this summer. I think i should able to to man the 1-3 spots legitimately, and with my length i can cause match up nightmares for the other team.


You'll be a tremendous backup to me. Absolutely tremendous.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Ive been hitting the gym to gain some weight this summer. I think i should able to to man the 1-3 spots legitimately, and with my length i can cause match up nightmares for the other team.


Campaining to replace a Mod, CubanLaker ?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> You'll be a tremendous backup to me. Absolutely tremendous.


6th man of the year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The One said:


> Campaining to replace a Mod, CubanLaker ?


Dont need the title to make a contribution to the team. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The following is a reason as to why I'm one of the best PGs out there:

My style is impetuous. My defense is impregnable, and I'm just ferocious.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> The following is a reason as to why I'm one of the best PGs out there:
> 
> My style is impetuous. My defense is impregnable, and I'm just ferocious.


Do you eat children as well?? :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Do you eat children as well?? :biggrin:


:whistling:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> :whistling:


Excellent! Ill give you a bottle of A1 steak sauce and a bib before every game!! We need that type of ferocity from our PG!:clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Excellent! Ill give you a bottle of A1 steak sauce and a bib before every game!! We need that type of ferocity from our PG!:clap:


woe to all children


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> comparing me to cris? what's with the insult?
> .


:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ill dunk on BH just like how Shaq used to violate Shawn Bradley. Just totally demoralize him and emabarass him in fronT of his family. Ill take whatever's left of him and just destroy him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ill dunk on BH just like how Shaq used to violate Shawn Bradley. Just totally demoralize him and emabarass him in fronT of his family. Ill take whatever's left of him and just destroy him.


And just to fuel the fire....

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9h8vrSOZnmE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9h8vrSOZnmE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Lets just say BH is Bradley and KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ is every player in this vid that put Bradley on a wall


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dannyM said:


> comparing me to cris? what's with the insult?
> 
> o BH is undersized for center position, we gotta send him down to the boy's and girl's club.


we wouldnt want to hurt your public image now would we


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor Shawn Bradley...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> we wouldnt want to hurt your public image now would we


did i have one to begin with?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Poor Shawn Bradley...


 No...poor BH wink  wink


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dannyM said:


> did i have one to begin with?


it was bad... comparing it to me, it would have been good. And we all know you dont want that :wink:

bh secretly thinks your a mean man and wants to express his feelings but cant


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bradley is on more posters than anyone else in the league. He gets to be on everyone's poster: Yao, Shaq, Kobe, Francis etc. All those guys have to stay on their own posters but not Bradley.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

See why we cant do anythign nice for you Cris. It turns into a Cirucus. Just like your 7th bitrday.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Allow me to give my input on those hating on me.

.....
....
.....
.....

Blahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm a bit lost here...

can we close this thread?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Allow me to give my input on those hating on me.
> 
> .....
> ....
> ...


let those feelings out... we know how your really feel


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> let those feelings out... we know how your really feel


Amused.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Amused.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0K8hfNRUm4o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0K8hfNRUm4o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Just For You Friend


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

messin with ya

congrats on being a mod again


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> i'm sure he realized by now that the cards suck.
> 
> *leaves before anyone points out how awful the astros are* :whistling:


Hahaha.. yes I realized my team sucks but somehow they are probably gonna win a sucky division.. and we all know what happens in baseball if you sneak in the playoffs then play good baseball :lol: :clap2: :cheers: 

Where have I been? Well thats a question people are gonna have to wonder.. I've been sitting around debating what to do with my career after my short retirement..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Hahaha.. yes I realized my team sucks but somehow they are probably gonna win a sucky division.. and we all know what happens in baseball if you sneak in the playoffs then play good baseball :lol: :clap2: :cheers:
> 
> Where have I been? Well thats a question people are gonna have to wonder.. I've been sitting around debating what to do with my career after my short retirement..


Well, but we all know you will come back when the season begins with your bias about your poster boy Brian Coookiee, and dont forget your whining too :greatjob: So just take your time and come back with full force :rocket: :clap2:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Hahaha.. yes I realized my team sucks but somehow they are probably gonna win a sucky division.. and we all know what happens in baseball if you sneak in the playoffs then play good baseball :lol: :clap2: :cheers:
> 
> Where have I been? Well thats a question people are gonna have to wonder.. I've been sitting around debating what to do with my career after my short retirement..


Stop dreaming. 

Cubs > Cards


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

We'll see how the Cubs blow this.. they are the Cubs for a reason


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats Cris. I have NOT been on this board in a while..Ill be lurking back around when the season starts up again.


----------

